# Will a Dish PVR 508 Still Work?



## Michael1

Can a PVR 508 still be used? It has the newer purple card.


----------



## P Smith

Yes !

ALL CURRENTLY WORKING RECEIVERS: https://rweb.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/softwarelist.asp


----------



## Phil T

I didn't realize my 1997 3000 would still work when I recycled it about two years ago.

It looks like the 7100 Dishplayer is not on the list. It was one of the best receivers I ever owned and got me hooked on DVR.


----------



## Simplylinked

Cant see list anymore.


----------



## P Smith

They do hide it after recent sites' redesign.


----------

